# what does "inverted" tank mean?



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking at bigger tanks and came across one that said it was an "inverted 135 with split (dual) center braces". What does that mean? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it means invertebrates.


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

i think it ment no openning on top. like this.. Inverted Aquarium And Pond - YouTube its popular on other places.


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

UPSIDE DOWN SINGAPORE FISH TANK - YouTube


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought inverted usually referred to breeder tanks, like a wide 90 would be the inverted version of a normal 90.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Inverted 135 gallon dimensions would be 72"L x 24"W x 18"H instead of the standard dimension 135 which is 72" x 18" x 24"


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

So we're saying the same thing, the tank is essentially on it's side of what the normal tank dimensions would be.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, okay, thanks for the info ... now I know.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I wanna know how you defy gravity in that fish tank that defies gravity!!!:lol:


----------

